# Side job for HVAC



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

I realize that my original listing was looking for an electrician, when it's actually an HVAC tech I'm in need of. See original post below...

Not looking to break the bank on this job either...I purchased a mini split AC system and am needing it installed in my garage. I had them run a disconnect outside during the building process, so that part is done. Anyone looking for a side job? Located in Crestview.


----------

